
Thank you HN – Just glad to be here - tylerruby
This is the heart of the future.  We&#x27;re all lucky to be able to get on HN each day and view the latest in technology from some of the smartest minds!  This community is at the forefront of the human race IMHO.  Hope everyone has a great day.
======
Kevin_S
<3

